# NY Penn layover, ...



## Dominick (May 30, 2019)

I hate to bother the membership here with a question that's probably been asked and answered many times over but here goes.....When arriving New York Penn Station on the Lake Shore Limited, if the train is late and I miss the last connection there is a hotel directly across the street from NYP, correct? Can someone please tell me the name of the Hotel so I can make a reservation as "insurance" to a late arrival? I can't seem to locate the hotel on any web-sites. Is it still in business?
No, Amtrak won't guarantee the connection. THANKS!! in advance for any and all replies, Dominick.


----------



## pennyk (May 30, 2019)

Hotel Pennsylvania is across the street from the NYP, but I would not recommend staying there. There are several other hotels that are an easy walking distance.
The New Yorker
Stewart Hotel
Hampton Inn, Madison Square Garden
Doubletree, Chelsea
Hilton Garden Inn, Chelsea
many, many more

However, if you make a reservation and do not need it, you likely will not be able to cancel the reservation in time to avoid paying for a one night's stay.


----------



## Dominick (May 30, 2019)

THANKS!! so much for taking the time to reply and the recommendations and alternative hotel suggestions, I am so very grateful. Dominick.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 4, 2019)

If you have a guaranteed connection, Amtrak will either have to find a way to get you to your destination or put you up for the night.


----------



## dande (Jun 6, 2019)

We were also looking for a hotel close to the station. Think we are staying at the Wydham New Yorker. The Hotel nnslyvnaia is rated 480 out of 498 on Tripadvisor NO THANKS!!!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 6, 2019)

Bear in mind in looking at rates, the Wyndam New Yorker charges a stiff mandatory "resort fee" in addition to the quoted rates. There are many decent hotels in the area. I usually choose the La Quinta Manhattan, about a 7 minute walk down 31st St. mid block between 5th and 6th. It is clean, comfortable, has really, really good beds and is usually relatively cheap (for Manhattan).

Completely agree on the thumbs down on Hotel Pennsylvania.


----------



## dande (Jun 7, 2019)

zephyr17 said:


> Bear in mind in looking at rates, the Wyndam New Yorker charges a stiff mandatory "resort fee" in addition to the quoted rates. There are many decent hotels in the area. I usually choose the La Quinta Manhattan, about a 7 minute walk down 31st St. mid block between 5th and 6th. It is clean, comfortable, has really, really good beds and is usually relatively cheap (for Manhattan).
> 
> Completely agree on the thumbs down on Hotel Pennsylvania.


Are you familiar with the Courtyard by Marriott 307 w 37th St? Looks like it's only a few minutes walk from Penn Station. Don't want to be rolling the bags for too many blocks Thanks It's a lot less right now than the New Yorker in price


----------



## jiml (Jun 7, 2019)

Fairfield Inn by Marriott Penn Station is less than a block from the north entrance of Penn.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 7, 2019)

jiml said:


> Fairfield Inn by Marriott Penn Station is less than a block from the north entrance of Penn.



Stayed there. Very nice Fairfield with good free breakfast.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 7, 2019)

I'll be staying at the Renaissance which is on 35th street across from the station. Don't let the brand scare you. I've seen the rates there lower than some of the Courtyard or Fairfield in town. Do a search on Marriott and use NY Penn for destination not NY NY for a better search relative to the station.


----------



## dande (Jun 8, 2019)

It seems like with hotels in NYC it might be better to book very close to departure date rather than far in advance. If I look at some hotel prices for say this Monday they are a couple of hundred dollars less than if I book it for October when we are actually travelling. Already booked but will check a couple of weeks prior to leaving


----------



## jiml (Jun 8, 2019)

seat38a said:


> Do a search on Marriott and use NY Penn for destination not NY NY for a better search relative to the station.



This advice is bang-on. Also, if you're a Marriott Bonvoy member (since they have 5 hotels within walking distance) and are discouraged by high advance prices, book on points and convert to a paid res when the prices level out 1-2 weeks before your stay.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 8, 2019)

jiml said:


> This advice is bang-on. Also, if you're a Marriott Bonvoy member (since they have 5 hotels within walking distance) and are discouraged by high advance prices, book on points and convert to a paid res when the prices level out 1-2 weeks before your stay.


You don't need to do that. I always check prices closer to stay dates and if the prices go down, I call them and rebook at the lower price or just make a new reservation at the lower price then cancel the original one.
In fact, once I made a reservation at one hotel and when another nearby Marriott property became cheaper, I rebooked there. Then switched back when the original one dropped in price.


----------



## jiml (Jun 9, 2019)

...or that!


----------



## GreenRose (Jun 10, 2019)

me_little_me said:


> You don't need to do that. I always check prices closer to stay dates and if the prices go down, I call them and rebook at the lower price or just make a new reservation at the lower price then cancel the original one.
> In fact, once I made a reservation at one hotel and when another nearby Marriott property became cheaper, I rebooked there. Then switched back when the original one dropped in price.


Is this really that common with (Marriott) hotels, that the prices significantly decrease the weeks before the stay? In other words: is it usually worth it to keep checking hotel prices after you have booked say a month in advance?


----------



## jiml (Jun 10, 2019)

GreenRose said:


> Is this really that common with (Marriott) hotels, that the prices significantly decrease the weeks before the stay? In other words: is it usually worth it to keep checking hotel prices after you have booked say a month in advance?


I think it's common with most major chains. They start with a rate they'd like to get, then adjust depending on advance reservations. That adjustment can be up or down. Just as often you can pre-book and check closer to your stay, only to find the rate has increased dramatically. For example, we go to Spring Training in Florida during March. A lowly Fairfield Inn near your favorite ballpark can often be had 6 months out for $175/night, but closer in can be more than $300. Check an "off day" for the local team though and that night may be $99. In this case booking the average rate for several nights in advance saves you money and most reservation systems don't allow you to "cherry-pick" one day.


----------



## dande (Jun 10, 2019)

GreenRose said:


> Is this really that common with (Marriott) hotels, that the prices significantly decrease the weeks before the stay? In other words: is it usually worth it to keep checking hotel prices after you have booked say a month in advance?


It's all supply and demand I guess. I just looked at the Fairfield Inn on 33rd for a couple of Saturdays this month and it is $224 and $257. Then looked at the Saturday in October and the date we need right now is $423. Don't know what will happen as the date gets closer but I will be checking.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 10, 2019)

GreenRose said:


> Is this really that common with (Marriott) hotels, that the prices significantly decrease the weeks before the stay?


Not in my experience. That being said, most of my Marriott bookings were before they birthed Rosemary's Bonvoy.




GreenRose said:


> In other words: is it usually worth it to keep checking hotel prices after you have booked say a month in advance?


Five minutes on a computer or phone could potentially save you $50 or more. I wouldn't limit your search to your previously booked hotel either. Now that even generic hotel prices are reaching absurd levels I'm a lot more inclined to shop around and to check back again before the cancellation window ends. Worst case you spent a few minutes confirming you still have the best deal possible.


----------



## GreenRose (Jun 10, 2019)

dande said:


> It's all supply and demand I guess. I just looked at the Fairfield Inn on 33rd for a couple of Saturdays this month and it is $224 and $257. Then looked at the Saturday in October and the date we need right now is $423. Don't know what will happen as the date gets closer but I will be checking.


423 for a room, while Fairfield Inn is supposed to be an economy chain... Book with hotel points if you can


----------



## dande (Jun 10, 2019)

GreenRose said:


> 423 for a room, while Fairfield Inn is supposed to be an economy chain... Book with hotel points if you can



We actually have the Fairfield on 37th booked at $259 inc taxes but would prefer a hotel even closer to the station. Also have a ressie at the Wyhdham New Yorker for $359


----------



## PVD (Jun 10, 2019)

If its the first week of Oct, you have Columbus Day weekend and Comic Con is in at the Javits Center...


----------

